# comparative anatomy and nerves in the foreskin



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

So, in doing some surfing sparked by bebesho2's thread on gURL.com, I keep running across the statement on women's health and sex sites that the clitoris has twice as many nerves as the glans. I'm assuming that this statement refers to the circumcised penis (or the intact penis but just the glans)?

Does anyone have a reliable number/estimate as to how many nerve endings are in the clitoris vs. how many are in the foreskin?

Also, exactly what part of a woman's genitals are analogous to the foreskin, i.e., what parts of the genital tubercule in a fetus develop into the foreskin in a man and the ____ in a woman?

I'd really like to get a better grip on this (so to speak) in order to point out to women I discuss this with that they wouldn't want their (fill in the blank) cut off for whatever reason, so why should they do it to their sons? (I'm thinking specifically of my pregnant SIL here, and I need an argument I can get across in the three seconds before her brain shuts down and she refuses to think about it).


----------



## momto3boys (May 15, 2003)

I would really like to know this too. Does anyone have any links?


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

the clitoris is equivalent to the glans and the clitoral hood is equivalent to the foreskin (prepuce). The clitoral hood actually pulls back to expose more of the clitoris during arousal and is similarly protective of the clitoris as the foreskin is to the glans.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

This shows a diagram and discription of the developement of both.
http://www.circumstitions.com/Develop.html


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:

While the clitoris and glans arise from corresponding tissue, it does not follow that they have identical nerve densities. It is widely believed that the clitoris is the erotic centre in women, but anecdotal evidence is coming in that the clitoral prepuce (the "hood") may actually be the source of greater stimulation. The neurology of the glans penis and foreskin strongly suggests that this is the case in the male.
From the link sheacoby posted....this is really interesting. I wish this statement were more developed.

Frank, where are you? Do you know any more?


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I know I thought that too, when I first came across that diagram last year. I would really like to have more detailsl about it as well. I hope Franks has some!!!!


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky*
Does anyone have a reliable number/estimate as to how many nerve endings are in the clitoris vs. how many are in the foreskin?

Also, exactly what part of a woman's genitals are analogous to the foreskin, i.e., what parts of the genital tubercule in a fetus develop into the foreskin in a man and the ____ in a woman?


The number of nerve endings is not important because the two structures have different functions. Most people assume that since boh the penis and the clitoris spring forth from the genital tubercle and have similar shapes (although different sizes) that the function is the same. Even the majority of medical professionals think this. However, the two parts have vastly different functions.

In each gender, the function is specific to each part. For example, the male glans and the female G-Spot are both pressure sensitive organs. Consider that during intercourse, both of these parts are together to both recieve pressure stimulus. That being the case, they are the two organs that are analogous in function.

Then there is the clitoris that recieves gentle tactile stimulation. The male counterpart is the frenulum which is always removed in circumcision. This tells us that male circumcision removes the functional equivalent of removing the clitoris of the female. Consider that during intercourse, the frenulum is somewhat protected from over stimulation by the coronal groove and the foreskin just as the clitoris is protected by the clitoral hood being pulled down over it.

The female's vaginal sphincter receives stretching sensory input just the same as the male's preputial sphincter and frenulum receives stretching sensory input. Since the preputial sphincter is always removed in circumcision, it is the equivalent of removing all of the musclature of the female's vaginal opening.

Finally, the female's labial mucosal skin recieves sensory input and the corresponding structure in the male is the inner mucosal skin. Since circumcision removes 2/3 to 3/4 of the mucosal skin, the female equivalent would be to remove 2/3 to 3/4 of her labia.

The total functional destruction of male circumcision compared to a female's sexual function would be to remove her clitoris, clitoral hood and vaginal sphincter. This would leave the female with only her G-Spot as her sexual stimulation point. Most women believe that that would leave them totally unable to enjoy sex. However, women who have had this level of destruction report a very satisfying sexual experience just as circumcised men report satisfying sexual experiences. Just because we don't have FGM as a cultural norm, we regard it as sexually debilitating and male circumcision as innocous. It just ain't true. Read this for an eye opener:

http://www.fgmnetwork.org/Lightfoot-...experience.htm

Frank


----------



## momto3boys (May 15, 2003)

Wow. Wow. Wow.

Golly gee Frank! You sure are a smart one.

Thanks!

Frank for President! Circumcision No More in 2004!


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

Frank- Thank you for the truly informative post!!!


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

I sent essentially the same information to Dr. Christine Northrup in response to her article in Mensight magazine and got a very rewarding return e-mail with essentially the same response. That was very rewarding as Dr. Northrup is a well known activist in this area and is well known for her book "The Ethical Canary" that has a very good section on infant male circumcision. Apparently, even Dr. Northrup had not made the connection of function versus form and was very appreciative of the e-mail.

It made me feel good all over more than anywhere else. Maybe she will spread the information and we'll see it in print someday in a national magazine.

Frank


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Are you talking about Christiane Northrup or Margaret Somerville? The latter is the author of The Ethical Canary; the former is the author of Women's Bodies, Women's Wisdom (or something like that, I know I have it on my shelf!)


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

You're right, Quirky. I got my books confused. It was Dr. Christine Northrup and I was writing to her about her article that was linked in one of the threads here.

Frank


----------

